# Channel 1013 directv



## pasdenom (Mar 16, 2010)

This morning when I turned on my tv it was tuned to channel 1013. This channel is not in the directv lineup, so I don't know how it got there. Very weird. Anyone else experience something like this? 

Receiver R15-300.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to DBSTALK.COM!! :welcome_s

DirecTV sends movies to their DVR's "in the background" known as DirecTV Cinema. This is a pay-per-view movie service which also has channels between 100 and 200.

These movies are recorded on DVR's so customers who are looking for a movie can watch one immediately by browsing the movies already recorded on their hard drive. These movies do not reduce the recording time available to the subscriber because the hard drive has more space on it than the subscriber is allowed to use. They also supposedly do not interfere with the customers' scheduled recordings and only record if nothing else is scheduled.

The standard-definition movies are sent on channel 1013 which is NOT listed in the program guide and not accessible by the customer. Your DVR must have suffered some kind of problem while recording one of these movies and it locked up with that channel being the current one.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I wake up every morning even many times a day with my kitchen R15-100 being on one of the movie channels with a blank screen.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I wake up every morning even many times a day with my kitchen R15-100 being on one of the movie channels with a blank screen.


Very odd.

I have been against these "forced recordings" since day one. I still suspect they interfere with the subscribers' use of their DVR. (as your quote above attests to)


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Very odd.
> 
> I have been against these "forced recordings" since day one. I still suspect they interfere with the subscribers' use of their DVR. (as your quote above attests to)


Yep. I find it happening all the time. I'm guessing since my other DVR's are R22's and HR21 they get the watch it now via ethernet. Where as the older R15 gets it off the satellite. I just wish I could opt out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

xmguy said:


> Yep. I find it happening all the time. I'm guessing since my other DVR's are R22's and HR21 they get the watch it now via ethernet. Where as the older R15 gets it off the satellite. I just wish I could opt out.


DirecTV doesn't use the ethernet connection to push movies to the DVR's, they're pushed via satellite for both the HD DVR's and SD DVR's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

xmguy said:


> Yep. I find it happening all the time. I'm guessing since my other DVR's are R22's and HR21 they get the watch it now via ethernet. Where as the older R15 gets it off the satellite. I just wish I could opt out.


Here's an interesting little tid-bit about the R22.

Now that HD has been enabled on it (for folks who ALREADY have HD on their account and at least one additional HD receiver), if you DON'T have HD on your account and your R22 is still in "SD mode" (like mine) _DirecTV Cinema "movies on demand" are not recorded!!_

The "on demand" menu is there along with the recommended films to buy, but you cannot watch a movie instantly. Instead, the R22 shows you when your selected movie is going to be shown on one of the regular (real time) PPV channels.

I love it!!!


----------

